# iPhone-Leck weitet sich aus



## Newsfeed (31 Mai 2010)

Das Datenleck des iPhones ist größer als es zunächst den Anschein hatte. Wenn man ein gefundenes Gerät statt mit Linux mit Windows verbindet, erhält man Zugriff auf alle Daten -- trotz Code-Sperre und Verschlüsselung. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

